# Open Season Outdoors Trailer



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Open Season Outdoors Trailer
Here is a little taste of this weeks show.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNzK4iWVlf4


----------



## cpaddock87 (Nov 5, 2004)

Let me just tell you that was one of the Coldest hunts i have ever been on. It was 40 mph winds & it snowed 12 inches it was brutal hunting conditions.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats on some fine shows guys. I also love seeing those Xtreme Flatliners on the bows:wink:


----------

